# My Trip to Arizona 亞利桑那之旅



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The PHX airport

20180315_124201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Phoenix skyline

20180315_125018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180315_125021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

On the way to the hotel

20180315_134641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180315_134649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180315_134705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180315_134941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mid town Skyline


20180315_162824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180315_162827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180315_163109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180315_163134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Midtown Phx.

DSC06006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More mid town pics.

DSC06015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Downtown Phx

20180324_092929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06473 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06266 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06267 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06278 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06284 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06285 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More downtown pics.

DSC06286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More downtown.

DSC06065 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06092 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_130522 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_130636 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_130640 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_130640 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_130712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_130718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131322 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stadiums district..

20180316_131412 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_131449 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_131512 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_131549 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_131619 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_131634 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180316_131658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131713 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_131952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## 88-777 (Mar 13, 2019)

What was your purpose?

Arizona is very pretty. Demographics are weird though.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

88-777 said:


> What was your purpose?



Travelling and yes its a pretty state.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Phoenix, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice travel report, Hung! Some great pics of skyscrapers in this thread! :applause:
Also interesting: The building site.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Took the monorail went around the airport.

20180316_134902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


20180316_135616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180316_135319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Old town Scottsdale.

20180317_125213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125456 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More old town pix..

20180317_125711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_125947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_130330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_130514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_131055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_131413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180317_131647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_131740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_131752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_131758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_131842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_132324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_131554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180317_131616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visiting the Walnut Canyon National Monument.

DSC06496 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06499 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

More...

DSC06504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The little museum in the Walnuts Monument.

DSC06518 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Arizona, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Meteor Crater 

DSC06536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06542 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06543 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06544 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06545 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from the crater..

DSC06553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06567 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06569 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More crater...

DSC06571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06573 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Inside the display area

DSC06615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06620 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

url=https://flic.kr/p/LFsuUH]







[/url]DSC06622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06629 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06630 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06631 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Petrified Forest National Park

DSC06644 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06638 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06639 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06640 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06643 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06645 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More petrified woods.

DSC06653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06654 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06654 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Petrified Forest Park continues...

DSC06667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06668_LI by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06669_LI by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06677 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06678 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06679 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06682 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06683 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06684 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06720 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06721 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06726 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06729 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06730 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06731 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06746 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06748 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06749 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06751 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06752 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06753 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06759 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06760 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06761 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06763 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


DSC06762 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06764 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06772 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06773 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06775 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06779 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06780 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06781 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06782 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06783 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06784 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06787 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06788 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06789 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC06790 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Arizona, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating landscape!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06791 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06792 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC06814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06818 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06823 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06825 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06826 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06827 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06828 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC06829 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06886 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06887 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06888 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06889 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06893 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice updates from Arizona


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06907 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On our way back to Flagstaff from the Petrified Forest on highway 40.


url=https://flic.kr/p/RkkuFF]







[/url]20180318_124503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180318_124507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180318_124523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180318_124538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180318_124542 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180318_124550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

20180318_124610 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180318_124623 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180318_124631 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180318_124720 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180318_124746 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180318_130205 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Arizona :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Grand Canyon national park entrance


20180319_083528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180319_083541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180319_083623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Taking the bus to the view areas

DSC06914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Finally, the Canyon views

DSC06934 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06944 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06954 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06961 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06963 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06967 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06968 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC06976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06985 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06986 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC06988 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07038 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07040 by Hung Lam, on FlickrDSC07041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07064 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07108 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07141 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Grand Canyon :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07188 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Grand Canyon :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08141 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08188 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08196 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08199 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I loved the mountains.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08237 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08252 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08255 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Arizona


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08272 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08273 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08274 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180322_115232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_115635 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_115639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_120235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08291 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08294 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08296 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08297 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08300 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08311 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08374 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Arizona!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180322_130122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_132325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_132454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_132456 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Arizona


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180322_133455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_133905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_133914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_135100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180322_135354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180322_135437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08479 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08483 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08484 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

